# Timberline wood stove model



## Lea (Apr 5, 2020)

Hello everyone,
How can I determine the model number of a Timberline double door wood stove?  It was in the house when we purchased the house.
Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## coaly (Apr 5, 2020)

There are 3 "T" (Timberline) models which are single door and go by wood length or depth, T-18, T-24 and T-33. There are 3 "F" models for fire viewing which is what you have. The three TF (Timberline Fire) models are T-PF for Petite, T-SF for Small and T-LF for Large.

By the width of stove front showing from door to angle iron, you have the smaller of the two larger double doors, or the S model.

If you need this for installation clearance to combustibles, simply go by the NFPA 211 Standard for unlisted stoves. This gives reduced clearance to combustibles down to 12 inches with proper heat shield.


----------



## Lea (Apr 5, 2020)

coaly said:


> There are 3 "T" (Timberline) models which are single door and go by wood length or depth, T-18, T-24 and T-33. There are 3 "F" models for fire viewing which is what you have. The three TF (Timberline Fire) models are T-PF for Petite, T-SF for Small and T-LF for Large.
> 
> By the width of stove front showing from door to angle iron, you have the smaller of the two larger double doors, or the S model.
> 
> If you need this for installation clearance to combustibles, simply go by the NFPA 211 Standard for unlisted stoves. This gives reduced clearance to combustibles down to 12 inches with proper heat shield.



Thank you. This helps immensely!


----------



## coaly (Apr 5, 2020)

I should have linked the manual for you. There is also a picture of the Large stove here. Notice how much more space from doors to corners. The doors were the same size, used on a wider stove.
Manual Pdf at bottom;





						Timberline Stoves
					

Yet another heavy steel stove from the late 1970's - similar to the Fisher models. The company lasted only a few years.    From the thread:   The Timberline Timeline ;   Timberline Wood Stoves Inc. was formed in 1977 by Calvin Cotton and good friend and partner Lonnie Eroll Preslar as noted in...




					www.hearth.com
				




If you're going to use this, you may have clearance concerns (distance to wall) if that wall is combustible material behind it.


----------



## Lea (Apr 7, 2020)

Thank you!


----------

